# Sapphire HD 5450 512 MB GDDR3



## W1zzard (Feb 10, 2010)

Sapphire's new HD 5450 seems to be the dream come true for all media PC users. It is passively cooled, which means no noise, can be turned into a single slot low-profile card and includes native HDMI and all the HD audio improvements of the Radeon HD 5000 Series. But is that enough to win over the enthusiasts?

*Show full review*


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 19, 2010)

honestly whats the point? it would seem better cards can be had for the same price if not less


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 19, 2010)

well the only thing i can think of, hd audio bit streaming...this is one of the cheapest ways to add it to a system...

beyond that, i haven't a clue


----------



## mtosev (Feb 19, 2010)

hehe my 8600m gt ddr2 OCed gets more 3d05 points


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 19, 2010)

insane 360 said:


> well the only thing i can think of, hd audio bit streaming...this is one of the cheapest ways to add it to a system...
> 
> beyond that, i haven't a clue



HDCP video too, but big whoop.  The price/perf is at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## lism (Feb 20, 2010)

mtosev said:


> hehe my 8600m gt ddr2 OCed gets more 3d05 points



Great. My 2 generations older HD3870 chews up your 8600GT. Whats the point?

I think these cards will do pretty fine in a system that does not require 3D applications.


----------



## mtosev (Feb 20, 2010)

it's sad that my 2year old notebook's gfx beats a dx11 desktop card


----------



## BadCommand (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a card not for the desktop and not for gaming- it is for HTPC's (as the reviewer did a convoluted attempt at highlighting- gaming bench's are irrelevant).  And to put out a low watt, low heat, low profile card that does TrueHD, DTS Master at 1080p is remarkable.  And that for $49 a pop is even more amazing.


----------

